# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Враджендра Кумару прабху >  Мотивация и с чем её едят

## Sergey R

Харе Кришна Уважаемый Враджендра Кумар Прабху! Примите пожалуйста мои смиренные поклоны! :dandavat: 


Скажите пожалуйста:

1) Что такое мотивация с ведической точки зрении? Каково её смысловое ядро? 

2) Где она зарождается?

3) Почему она спадает или нуждается в вечной подпитке?

4) Что её вызывает? (например: кто то от мысли что его после работы покормят  :aaaaaaa:  и чем быстрее поработает тем быстрее поест, начинает работать быстрее)

5) Мотив и мотивация: в чем сходства и отличия?

6) Между духовной и мат. мотивацией есть что то общее?


Большое Вам спасибо! С уважением!

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Мотивация - это внутренняя цель, которую преследует человек в процессе деятельности. Например, он может работать с разной мотивацией: ради заработка, ради удовольствия, ради славы, ради реализации творческого потенциала, ради помощи другим, ради чувства долга и т.д. Мы все занимаемся разными делами только потому, что внутри есть какая-то цель или мотивация. Она может быть в трех гунах или может быть трансцендентной. Если внутренняя мотивация исчезает, мы прекращаем этим заниматься. 

Чтобы опять вернуться к этой деятельности нам нужно получить импульс вдохновения, который вновь оживит нашу мотивацию или побудит переосмыслить ее. Этот импульс может прийти извне или родиться изнутри, если мы глубоко осмысливаем свою деятельность. Мотивация зарождается в уме в связи с каким-то желанием, корыстным или бескорыстным. Так же источником мотивации может быть Параматма в сердце. Если человек внутренне развивается, его мотивация становится все более чистой и бескорыстной. 

Мотив и мотивация - это синонимы. Материальная мотивация и духовная мотивация отличаются вектором. Материальная мотивация направлена на себя или свое (узкий или расширенный эгоизм). Духовная мотивация ставит целью удовлетворить Бога и Его преданных. Общим у них является само побуждение действовать. Но отличают их цели. Ответить на вопрос "с чем едят мотивацию?" я не могу. Спросите у кого-нибудь другого.

----------

